# SportsCenter used my Intrumental track without licensing



## skitzmurd (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello,

I'm in need of some assistance and not sure what to do. One of my followers on Twitter sent me a Instagram post saying he recognises my music in it. The post was by SportsCenter and it was a Lebron James highlight reel. 

They didn't contact me about using it or credit me anywhere. If it's just an instagram post it doesn't bother me. However, theres a possibility that it might have also been aired on TV. I'm not a 100% sure though. No licenses where purchased, and have no idea how to go about contacting them.

I post material on my website and youtube so I assume that's where they got it from. Have any of you members been in similar situations and how did you go about resolving it. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## j_kranz (Mar 11, 2017)

I would contact a representative at your PRO (ASCAP, BMI, etc.), I'm sure they can give you good advice. It can be tricky if it's considered a 'news broadcast' (ephemeral use), as they play by different rules.


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 11, 2017)

j_kranz said:


> I would contact a representative at your PRO (ASCAP, BMI, etc.), I'm sure they can give you good advice. It can be tricky if it's considered a 'news broadcast' (ephemeral use), as they play by different rules.



Ah okay, thanks a lot. Will do that right away.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 11, 2017)

Can we hear the track?


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 11, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Can we hear the track?



Yeah sure... I tend to not post non-orchestral stuff here. But here is the track and also link to the instagram post.



and here is the SportCenter post.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice track.

OK the stupid questions:

Are you the publisher of the track? Is it in a library anywhere? I know it's probably obvious but they don't have to ask the composer's permission they just get the publisher's permission. If so, you'd still get royalties, if there are any to get.

Did you use a hip-hop construction kit to make this track or is it all original? Could it be another track using the same kit?

Sorry for the dumb questions just try to rule out all possibilities.

If your track was illegally used it's unlikely Sportscenter stole it from you, some library would have stole it and then licensed it to Sportcenter to use, royalty-free. Though it seems like such a stretch to me that Sportscenter would use a sketchy library, they have no need to. Doesn't make sense.... hence the above questions.


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 11, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Nice track.
> 
> OK the stupid questions:
> 
> ...



No worries man, not stupid questions at all...

Yes, I'm the publisher of the track.
Its not on any library at the moment.
No construction kit, the track is all original.
I might need to look through my emails as I sell instrumentals to independent artists. It's possible a library might have got it from my site then licensed it to Sportscenter. This sort of thing has happened recently to another person I know who posts online in a similar fashion as I do. His track ended up on some reality show on LifeTime TV. Not sure that's the case here though.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 14, 2017)

skitzmurd said:


> Yeah sure... I tend to not post non-orchestral stuff here. But here is the track and also link to the instagram post.
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the SportCenter post.




Man, that's sweet!

Nice track. Kinda reminds me of myself. LMAO.

Hopefully you get some money out of the deal. You earned it.


----------



## skitzmurd (Jun 21, 2017)

*UPDATE*

Thought I'd give an update on how this turned out. I managed to get in contact with a Music Supervisor at ESPN. They did an investigation and agreed to license the track from me. I received a contract, 3 in total after some back and forth (for various reasons I won't go into). My suggestion to anyone whoever gets in this situation, read everything before you sign anything and get a lawyer! Happy with the outcome nonetheless, first time I've been in such a situation and its good to know there is something you can do about it.


----------



## mac (Jun 21, 2017)

skitzmurd said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Thought I'd give an update on how this turned out. I managed to get in contact with a Music Supervisor at ESPN. They did an investigation and agreed to license the track from me. I received a contract, 3 in total after some back and forth (for various reasons I won't go into). My suggestion to anyone whoever gets in this situation, read everything before you sign anything and get a lawyer! Happy with the outcome nonetheless, first time I've been in such a situation and its good to know there is something you can do about it.



Good man


----------



## J-M (Jun 21, 2017)

skitzmurd said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Thought I'd give an update on how this turned out. I managed to get in contact with a Music Supervisor at ESPN. They did an investigation and agreed to license the track from me. I received a contract, 3 in total after some back and forth (for various reasons I won't go into). My suggestion to anyone whoever gets in this situation, read everything before you sign anything and get a lawyer! Happy with the outcome nonetheless, first time I've been in such a situation and its good to know there is something you can do about it.



Glad it turned out well for you!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 22, 2017)

excellent


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 22, 2017)

skitzmurd said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Thought I'd give an update on how this turned out. I managed to get in contact with a Music Supervisor at ESPN. They did an investigation and agreed to license the track from me. I received a contract, 3 in total after some back and forth (for various reasons I won't go into). My suggestion to anyone whoever gets in this situation, read everything before you sign anything and get a lawyer! Happy with the outcome nonetheless, first time I've been in such a situation and its good to know there is something you can do about it.


Congrats on the outcome!


----------

